# Decisions 2016!



## bags (May 9, 2016)

Hey All! Need any help or info I can on UK film schools and what you've heard about them.  I am American but I'd really like to get into London international film world. I've interviewed and have gotten into _Arts University Bournemouth_, _Leeds Beckett University_, _London Film Academy_, and _Goldsmiths University of London _all starting Fall 2016.  I've interviewed at MET film school but haven't heard back.  LFS is at the top of my list but I haven't heard anything at all.  In the US, I've gotten into DePaul University but I think I'm set on a UK experience. Know anything about the ones I got into? Very surprised I keep getting into these schools. Seriously, not trying to brag! I hoped for 1 or 2 but now I have a very big decision to make! Any advice would help!
-bags


----------



## CASPAR (Jun 11, 2016)

Hi Bags

Congratulations!
I got an offer for AUB too! MA Film Production, Directing.

I guess you are referring to the MA courses? I would choose between AUB and Goldsmiths.

I think important questions to ask are:
1. How many years do you want to study.
2. Do you want to focus on a specialist pathway or focus on all disciplines.

I applied to Goldsmiths twice, had an interview, but not offered a place. I've spoken with about four students/alumni, and they were all very positive about the course. Also, the quality of the student work is good, and students enter into their specialist pathways.

AUB started their MA course in 2013, so it's relatively new. Of course, their BA course has been around for many more years. I haven't spoken to any students, but from the website I can tell they have vision and the programme looks promising.

LFS is considered one of the best schools, or at least that is how they present themselves. However, they don't offer a specialist course. The people I spoke thought that a real disadvantage. It's a two-year course, and very very expensive.

What I heard about MET is not encouraging at all. Very expensive, hardly any tutoring, and very badly organised. However, they have links with the NFTS which is considered the best film school.

Also, what I heard about London Film Academy wasn't positive at all. 'A waste of time,' according to a cinematographer I worked with.

Leeds Beckett University doesn't attract me, because their website isn't transparant about the programme.

Have you made your decision yet?

Cheers

Caspar


----------



## bags (Jun 11, 2016)

Caspar,
Thanks for your reply.   Congrats on AUB! I was offered the same specialization, but I accepted an offer at Goldsmiths for their Directing MA instead.  It was a hard decision! AUB's programme looks amazing and I really enjoyed my interview. I almost wish I could attend both, as not to miss out!

You're analysis was spot on.  I did eventually make my decision on the same things you spoke of, particularly the specialization. The only school I didn't get into was LFS but AUB and Goldsmiths seemed to have more of what I was looking for anyway.

Could you possibly put me in touch with those Goldsmiths alumni you spoke with? Also, you and I should keep in touch for any future collaboration efforts, I'll need help with networking as much as possible.

-bags


----------



## CASPAR (Jun 12, 2016)

Bags,

Thanks for you reply.
Can I PM you?

Caspar


----------



## Chris W (Jun 12, 2016)

bags said:


> I've interviewed and have gotten into _Arts University Bournemouth_, _Leeds Beckett University_, _London Film Academy_, and _Goldsmiths University of London _all starting Fall 2016.



I've just added all these schools to the Film School Review database here at FilmSchool.org.














 London Film School - MA Filmmaking


	 					For nearly 60 years the LFS has been the place for emerging creative talent to hone their craft, find their voice and engage directly with the...
					


FilmSchool.org
Jun 11, 2016
Questions: 1
Category: United Kingdom



















 Met Film School - MA Directing


	 					Study filmmaking in Ealing Studios, London.
					


FilmSchool.org
Jun 11, 2016
Questions: 2
Category: United Kingdom



















 Goldsmiths, University of London - MA Filmmaking


	 					If you want to be a filmmaker this is the place to learn, gain experience and make films you will be proud to have on your show reel.
					


FilmSchool.org
Jun 11, 2016
Category: United Kingdom



















 Leeds Beckett University - Northern Film School


	 					he Northern Film School is one of the best known film and television schools in the UK, making innovative and award winning films for over 25 years.
					


FilmSchool.org
Jun 12, 2016
Category: United Kingdom



















 Arts University Bournemouth (AUB) - MA Film Practice


	 					The University has an international reputation in the film business
					


FilmSchool.org
Jun 12, 2016








2.00 star(s)





Reviews: 1
Category: United Kingdom






If you guys could add some comments, reviews, and/or update the school's WIKI pages there that would be awesome and would be a great help towards other applicants. You can review a school anonymously.

Thanks! Also please let me know if I entered any info for the schools incorrectly and I'll update them.


----------



## mshears (Jul 30, 2016)

Hey!
A little late to posting (and deciding what school I should go to) but I am a Canadian student with offers in MA courses from AUB and LFS and it's a really hard decision. Does anybody have any further insights about either schools? 
I visited both and the people at AUB were a lot friendlier and helpful, but it is a very new program.
Thanks!


----------



## gary (May 9, 2017)

Hi Bags and Caspar,

I've just got an offer from AUB and Goldsmiths for Directing MA.
One year after being accepted to their programme, what do you guys think about it?
Which one to choose?

Thank you


----------

